# Blue Skunk?



## AusToker (May 23, 2006)

HAS ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OF SOME BLUE SKUNK FOR ME??? i wanna know wat i am ordering and if it looks nice


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

Hard strain to find info on.

here ya go 
http://boards.marihemp.com/boards/thread.shtml?15x65901x1


----------

